# Is 50w HPS Enough?



## SicksPackStang (Dec 13, 2007)

Is 50w HPS enought to flower a white widow in a 1'x1' box?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

not to flower...you can use it to flower, but you prob wouldn't get anything decent off it


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes. Well worth it.


----------



## SicksPackStang (Dec 13, 2007)

so will it flower?


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 13, 2007)

If it is set for 12/12. Yes it will flower and you will reap what you have sown.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

how tall is your box?


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 13, 2007)

Just courious how you plan on fitting a light into a 1X1 grow room? Also what kind of marijuana plant are you growing because once you add a container and a plant that is already at about a foot and it will be touching your light.. How are you going to keep this light from burning your plant that is less than inches away? And how do you possible figure a 1X1 grow device is a good idea?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

BizzyHigh said:
			
		

> Just courious how you plan on fitting a light into a 1X1 grow room? Also what kind of marijuana plant are you growing because once you add a container and a plant that is already at about a foot and it will be touching your light.. How are you going to keep this light from burning your plant that is less than inches away? And how do you possible figure a 1X1 grow device is a good idea?


 
maybe 1 x 1 meters???


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 13, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> maybe 1 x 1 meters???


 
Ohh.. That might make more sense (but still pretty small).. Sorry i am stuck in this stupid American frame of mind that the world works on our system when in actuallity everyone else uses the metric system.. Kind of ethnocentric sorry for the grant


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 13, 2007)

SicksPackStang said:
			
		

> Is 50w HPS enought to flower a white widow in a 1'x1' box?


 
Yes.  A 50 Watt HPS bulb is 4,000 lumens.  It would be acceptable for a 1' x 1' box.  If you shoot for 5,000 lumen per sq ft, 4,000 is acceptable.  For a micro type grow, you would need 2' minimum height to allow for container, stretch, and light.  

If height is not a concern, let it rip dude.  You would prolly want to start flowering at a max ht of 12 to 16 inches with your set-up, as your stretch will limit light to lower buds on a taller flowering plant.


----------



## SicksPackStang (Dec 13, 2007)

TY pot belly thats what i was lookin for! 

would i see much difference between 50w and 75w?

How many lumens does a single plant need to get to be at its maximum productivity? or is it basically unlimited the more the better?

isnt there some kind of yield system? such as 1 gram pet watt or something?

p.s. this is gonna be a scrog, ebb&flow and my height is about 8 ft...i boxed in my closet basically for 1 plant


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 13, 2007)

If you had a choice, a 70 watt would be better for 1 square ft.  It produces 6,200 lumens.  You will have an issue with heat on either lights, so adequate ventilation is a must.

Look at the square footage being your start.  Then size your lighting lumens at 5,000 lumens per square ft minimum.  Any lower than 3,000 and your not equalling your effort.  Then the next idea is to fill that space with plant canopy by the end of the flowering cycle.  This will maximize your light per area, and your canopy top.  You will really benefit from growing only 1 plant in your space by the time she's done.  Any more, and you'll be crowding and not getting the benefit of a nice single healthy plant for the small canopy.

Your yield will be up to your heat control, nutes, pH control, light control, and strain.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 14, 2007)

BizzyHigh said:
			
		

> Ohh.. That might make more sense (but still pretty small).. Sorry i am stuck in this stupid American frame of mind that the world works on our system when in actuallity everyone else uses the metric system.. Kind of ethnocentric sorry for the grant


 
no... I think you were right... the original post said 1' x 1'. prob have to lst or something if a short box.

and I've worked construction over 20 years, and we've always used standard measurements. hate metric... u ever tried to use plans drawn up in metric on a site?... nah.


----------



## EnDo ChRoMoSoMe (Dec 14, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> If you had a choice, a 70 watt would be better for 1 square ft.  It produces 6,200 lumens.  You will have an issue with heat on either lights, so adequate ventilation is a must.
> 
> Look at the square footage being your start.  Then size your lighting lumens at 5,000 lumens per square ft minimum.  Any lower than 3,000 and your not equalling your effort.  Then the next idea is to fill that space with plant canopy by the end of the flowering cycle.  This will maximize your light per area, and your canopy top.  You will really benefit from growing only 1 plant in your space by the time she's done.  Any more, and you'll be crowding and not getting the benefit of a nice single healthy plant for the small canopy.
> 
> Your yield will be up to your heat control, nutes, pH control, light control, and strain.



Thanks again pot belly, this is sickspackstang, but I am on my sidekick and have to use this name.

For nutes I will be using GH micro, grow and bloom. It says on a few websites that those nutes are used by NASA and a few other government places.

My ventilation is adequate.

PH shouldn't be too much of an issue.

And for my light I will follow the chart from OG.com and improvise since they don't offer my wattage.

Is this 50w or 70w hps good enough for a decent yield?

Does anyone know how many lumens a 100w hps puts out? And where I would be able to get one locally? 

Or should I run about 9 cfls?


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 14, 2007)

100W HPS at 9,000 lumens.

Yes a 70 would be good enough for a decent plant for your grow area.  Yield with all other variables OK will be the best it can get for a 1' x 1' area.  

I flower under 3 70 watt HPS in a 3 sq ft space.  So my lumens per sq ft is 6,200.  This is my most recent update pics of an Afghani I have in flower.  I keep 4 to 5 inch clearance off my 70 watt bulbs.  I also have a fan that blows air around the top of the box to eliminate hot spots.  The mother to be is in a separate vegging chamber with its own 70 W MH on 24/7.

If you have the choice between HPS and CFL's, go with HPS.  CFL's are good for seedlings, though.  I found my 6,200 per sq ft HPS was a little harsh on my seedlings and slowed their growth.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=184588&postcount=123


----------



## EnDo ChRoMoSoMe (Dec 14, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> 100W HPS at 9,000 lumens.
> 
> Yes a 70 would be good enough for a decent plant for your grow area.  Yield with all other variables OK will be the best it can get for a 1' x 1' area.
> 
> ...



So what is your expected yield from a single plant?


----------



## SicksPackStang (Dec 15, 2007)

well i found a dealer locally for these 100w hps lights for 50 bucks each and this is what im going to use. 100w hps is 9000 lumens you say? and any less than 3000 is not worth my time. so tripleing the minimum is better =) 

thanks


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck.  9,000 Lpf that ought to be interesting.  A lot of heat for 1 square ft.  Your ventilation is adequate you say though.

On yeild, I can't say, I don't weigh anything I grow.  Someone else may chime in and answer.


----------

